# Second drum filling prematurly



## Tatorman (May 3, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I am new to the forum. I have a Grizzly two stage dust collector that seems to have developed a problem. In the past the first drum caught 99.99% of all material and the second I would empty maybe once a year. Now the second drum fills in about the third of the time as the first.

I have not opened up the main vacuum/cyclone area because it it outside in an insulated closet. 

I was hoping someone here might know before I open everything up.

Thank you.


----------



## Tatorman (May 3, 2015)

I think I have determined the problem. If I have I will report back.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Let us know what you found....someone else may end up with the same problem someday


----------



## Tatorman (May 3, 2015)

Turns out I caused the problem. I recently added strip of plexiglass to the side of the drum (cut out the area in the drum behind it) so I could see how full it was. In my haste I missed sealing a section around the plexiglass. That cause the flow of air to go up the cyclone and pull dust over to the final filter and secondary drum. Once I sealed the leak and cleaned the secondary filters everything is working great.


----------

